
'Payment by vein' trialled in supermarket - artsandsci
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41346717
======
ocdtrekkie
Interesting. Headline made me think that I was about to read about some
gimmick where you actually pay for stuff in blood. Is actually a more novel
fingerprint reader.

Presumably since it's reading something under your skin instead of your
fingerprint, it's no longer a biometric pattern that you naturally leave on
everything you touch... the primary weakness with fingerprint authentication.

